# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Microsoft bỏ hệ thống tính điểm để mua nội dung trong Windows 8

## dong2403

*Microsoft vừa quyết định sẽ bỏ hệ thống tính điểm (Points payment) làm phương thức thanh toán mặc định khi người dùng tải nhạc, thuê video hay mua nội dung trong phiên bản Windows mới nhất sẽ bán ra vào 26/10 tới đây của họ.* 

*Chính sách này sẽ ảnh hưởng tới cách thức mà người dùng Windows 8 sử dụng để mua các nội dung số. Ở các phiên bản Beta của Windows 8, Microsoft đã thử nghiệm hệ thống tính điểm này khi người dùng mua và thuê Video.* 

*[replacer_img]*​
Phương thức thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng được ưu tiên trong Windows 8.​

Cách dùng điểm để mua nội dung số được Microsoft áp dụng rộng rãi để mua game trong Xbox Live Arcade cũng như các nội dung mà người dùng tải về. Theo đó, người dùng sẽ phải bỏ tiền mặt để mua điểm, sau đó dùng điểm này để giao dịch khi mua bán. Microsoft bán ra 1 USD tương đương với 80 điểm (Microsoft Point). Trong phiên bản RTM thì Microsoft cũng đã áp dụng phương thức thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng khi người dùng mua nội dung số. Cách thức thanh toán này cũng được áp dụng lên cả việc mua và thuê phim trong Xbox Video store. Người dùng vẫn có thể áp dụng chính sách bỏ tiền mua điểm, sau đó giao dịch bằng điểm, nhưng hiện tại thì phương thức thanh toán mặc định sẽ là bằng thẻ tín dụng. Cách làm này rõ ràng sẽ được người dùng hoan nghênh hơn so với việc họ phải chuyển khá lằng nhằng từ tiền mặt sang điểm tích lũy. 


Xbox 360 consoles có vẻ như vẫn sẽ sử dụng hệ thống Microsoft Points, tuy nhiên, với việc Windows 8chuyển sang dùng thẻ tín dụng thì hứa hẹn Microsoft cũng sẽ áp dụng chính sách tương tự đối với hệ thống chơi game tay cầm của họ.

Tham khảo : iworld.com.vn[/COLOR]

----------

